# OCR Comp 2 Brake Replacement Problem



## mrmore (Apr 18, 2006)

Has anybody replaced their brakes on their OCR Comp? I purchased a set of Ultegra BR-6600's and the rear brake pads are about 3/16" short of reaching the center of the rim in the full down position - what am I missing?


----------



## rstel66 (Mar 16, 2004)

The OCRs use the long reach brakes such as the Shimano BR-R600. The 6600s are too short.


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

mrmore said:


> Has anybody replaced their brakes on their OCR Comp? I purchased a set of Ultegra BR-6600's and the rear brake pads are about 3/16" short of reaching the center of the rim in the full down position - what am I missing?


Yep. I replaced mine. It is what the poster above said. They are long reach brakes.


----------



## mrmore (Apr 18, 2006)

The Tedinator said:


> Yep. I replaced mine. It is what the poster above said. They are long reach brakes.


OK thanks. BTW what did you replace them with - the Shimano BR-R600's? Was there a noticeable improvement?


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

mrmore said:


> OK thanks. BTW what did you replace them with - the Shimano BR-R600's? Was there a noticeable improvement?


Absolutely! Huge improvement over the POS's the bike came with.


----------



## Giant1 (Jun 17, 2005)

What type of braking improvement do you think I'll get just by replacing the stock brake pads with Kool-Stop pads? I agree the Shimano brakes are better it's just that new pedals/shoes are next on my improvement list (any suggestions for these?)


----------



## SeanH (Apr 28, 2006)

*OCR Brakes & Pads*

I replaced the pads on my OCR3 with Kool Stops, as an interim solution before replacing stock calipers. Stopping seems better -- stronger, but mostly more modulated and controlled. I'm only a week in on this swap, so we'll see. But, I feel pretty good about them.


----------



## mrmore (Apr 18, 2006)

mrmore said:


> Has anybody replaced their brakes on their OCR Comp? I purchased a set of Ultegra BR-6600's and the rear brake pads are about 3/16" short of reaching the center of the rim in the full down position - what am I missing?


Well I got the Ultegra BR-6600's to fit. I just milled out the brake pad adjustment slot about 3/16" deeper and this was all it needed to center the pads on the rim. Took a 20 mile spin on some big hills and they work great - much more stopping power than the ones that came standard.


----------

